# Leagoo T5 ROM's + Update.



## Ferather (Jul 12, 2022)

ROM OS2.1_E_20181025 | [Official]-[Updated] add the 07/31/2022 on Needrom
		



			ROM OS2.1_C_20181025 | [Custom]-[Updated] add the 07/31/2022 on Needrom
		


The update is a manual one, I still use it as a backup device.

----

*LEAGOO T5 – Mini Update – 2022 — (Manual update)*

Changelog, after last OTA update from LEAGOO:

CPU

Unlocked full CPU frequency, to 1508 x4 + 1001 x4 (1520,1040), up from 1144-1001 (1144, 1144).
Fixed the vendor files for CPU frequency, not changed from factory (1144-1950).
Fixed the vendor files for the CPU frequency governor (Interactive).

GPU

Enabled the GPU driver, set the system to fully hardware accelerated.

RAM

Set the system to use the least amount of RAM possible without performance issues.
Increased the performance of the system RAM mangement slightly.

NET

Increased all data connection speeds to full, including WiFi.

—-

You will only notice stuttering if the CPU-GPU is under high load, in general it is still fit for use.
Still performs well with most websites, although high CPU-GPU load apps do stutter.

—-

I am still using the device as a backup, dual sim, it still works well given the A53 age.

—-

If you are using a T8 or T8S, they have the same SoC, and you can 'review' the files.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 12, 2022)

Wow an update to an old phone Awesome! I once looked into this company but not anymore


----------



## Ferather (Jul 13, 2022)

Its more of a CPU fix, or patch if you like, its a older model. No real complaints against Leagoo, but they don't seem to produce new models anymore.









						Leagoo T5 - Specifications
					

Specifications of the Leagoo T5. Dimensions: 76.1 x 153.3 x 7.9 mm, Weight: 161 g, SoC: MediaTek MT6750T, CPU: 4x 1.5 GHz ARM Cortex-A53, 4x 1.0 GHz ARM Cortex-A53, GPU: ARM Mali-T860 MP2, 650 MHz, RAM: 3 GB, 4 GB, 833 MHz, Storage: 32 GB, 64 GB, Display: 5.5 in, IPS, 1080 x 1920 pixels, 24 bit...



					www.devicespecifications.com
				




I also just re-uploaded my final patch, I noticed one more minor vendor mistake.
To be fair, I actually found almost no literature on those files.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 14, 2022)

i have a T8S, a tank of a phone, refuses to die or give problems.  

they gave up on phones, to bad because they had great price/performance ratio


----------



## AMF (Jul 14, 2022)

https://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_g_power-10076.php my current phone 2 y/o/ bought from motorola   185$


----------



## Ferather (Jul 14, 2022)

@Bomby569, indeed its very upsetting, I have only 1 minor bug with the T5, but its more to do with Android 7 (N) than the device.
Sometimes if I touch in settings > apps, the dot animation sort of stutters 1 out of 10 times on load, never been able to fix it.

Regardless, as you said, its a big shame due to their price to performance, and very clean ROM's.
I got my T5 for £60 (UK) over 4 years ago, the T8 came out 1 year after purchase xD.

The T5 is also a Tank, given they are 'almost' identical phones. However you can get better these days for around £80.

----

@AMF, I've seen some nice budget phones recently from Motorola, cant remember the models.


----------



## AMF (Jul 15, 2022)

I love my motorolas the way people love thieir iphones...   yes  they do have great phones and best battery life avaailable even in the budget phones


----------



## Ferather (Jul 15, 2022)

Well I personally suggest a minimum of a cortex A55, or above, and a G series GPU, if you are looking around.

arm-cortex-a55-efficient-performance-from-edge-to-cloud
https://www.arm.com/product-filter

====






						Motorola Moto G22 vs Motorola Moto E20 | Gizinfo
					

Motorola Moto G22 has better RAM than Motorola Moto E20. Motorola Moto G22 has more internal memory than Motorola Moto E20




					in.gizinfo.com
				












						Mediatek Helio G37 Processor - Benchmarks and Specs
					

Benchmarks, information, and specifications for the Mediatek Helio G37




					www.notebookcheck.net
				











						UNISOC Tiger T606 Processor - Benchmarks and Specs
					

Benchmarks, information, and specifications for the UNISOC Tiger T606




					www.notebookcheck.net
				









						Motorola Moto G22 - Full phone specifications
					






					www.gsmarena.com
				








						Motorola Moto E20 - Full phone specifications
					






					www.gsmarena.com


----------



## Ferather (Aug 1, 2022)

I noticed a issue with my last T5 upload, and have fixed it, I apologize. At the same time I did some small optimizations, tested over the weekend.
Finally got my head around the way the OEM setup the CPU, kernel and otherwise (fairly messy), and got best results.

> Scrolling and other high performance demands now use all 8 cores, up from 4 cores.
> Optimized low demands to 4 core and altered CPU thresholds to suit.
> Changed low demand config to use the second cluster.

Test apps | FX: Opens faster, scrolling and drag effects down from 22% CPU to ~9%. Chrome: Faster page loads (6/10), almost perfect after load.

Tops speeds: 1508 x 4 | 1001 x 4.


----------

